# Hillarys Emails Hacked



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Were her emails were compromised? I wonder how long before her aides start dying from suicides and plane crashes 
https://www.rt.com/usa/complete-emails-guccifer-clinton-554/
https://pando.com/2015/03/20/exclus...or-six-seven-hours-and-then-do-the-gardening/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting to say the least if true


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

This all looks very legit. Guccifer is very well known, and he was probably not the only one to have hacked HRC's server. It was an easy target!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ole Huma better have another women taste Hillary first...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have to ask, is there any crime that woman could commit that she would be prosecuted for, if not when was she granted immunity to any crime.
" frustrated "


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A long history of scandals, lies, firings, schemes, illegal money, bodies, and a disregard of the law has only left her in a position of being above the laws you and I live by. ........if only that would change. I have been a student of Hillary Clinton for decades ....... note I said student and not admirer. I want the illegal Clinton Dynasty that has stood for so much more than most realize .....or are willing to realize, to end with public humiliation.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

When you have "lots of money " you can buy " anything " even freedom .


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> When you have "lots of money " you can buy " anything " even freedom .


Look no further than who creates money. Its the most contrived and effective control system ever invented.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

The sheeple follow her every word as it were gospel and think she can do no wrong.. She could probably walk up on stage at the GOP convention and shoot Trump in the head on national TV and then turn around and deny she did it, The democrats would rally behind her and say it was a GOP plot to discredit her and they used a Hillary double to do the act. 

This criminal needs to pay the price for her acts..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have to look at this phenomena as an indictment of today's society. If the people who 
would vote her feel these types of actions are acceptable, I can only think that this is the 
way they (those voters) act in their lives. Glad I don't know very many of them. But I am
curious as to whom taught them this was acceptable behavior.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I have to look at this phenomena as an indictment of today's society. If the people who
> would vote her feel these types of actions are acceptable, I can only think that this is the
> way they (those voters) act in their lives. Glad I don't know very many of them. But I am
> curious as to whom taught them this was acceptable behavior.


The Liberal school system!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Hillary is Teflon, might as well face the facts, no crime nor discretion is she gonna be held accountable for. The sooner you accept it the better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In a real world ....a POTUS candidate under investigation for felony criminal offenses should not be leading the Democrat race.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> In a real world ....a POTUS candidate under investigation for felony criminal offenses should not be leading the Democrat race.


Indeed, yet the democrats / socialists will line up in droves to vote for her three or four times no matter her treason, criminal acts, and past shady business dealings. What does that say about their judgement and real world view. They are dismissed out of hand by that fact alone as far as I am concerned.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

New update to this story today....

Guccifer will now be extradited to the USA. See the RT story linked below.

https://www.rt.com/usa/334846-romanian-hacker-guccifer-extradition/


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Criminal behavior for liberals is exceptable behavior, Constitutional conservatives are held to a much higher standard, it's the only explanation that makes sense for the obscene and treacherous acts of The Clinton crime machine. 99% of the Washington elite are criminals, blaming the taxpayers for their acts. "Rant".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> New update to this story today....
> 
> Guccifer will now be extradited to the USA. See the RT story linked below.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/334846-romanian-hacker-guccifer-extradition/


I saw this today. I may be one of the rare folks that think that something fairly big is actually going to happen.


----------

